# ID Blood or Short-tailed Python



## P. Novak (Dec 26, 2009)

Anyone wanna take a shot at what type of Blood or Short-tailed Python this is? Was traded to me as a Caramel Blood Python  Thanks!


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Dec 26, 2009)

Python breitensteini Short tail For sure.............Beautiful Blood non the less.........


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 26, 2009)

Oasis Inverts said:


> Python breitensteini Short tail For sure.............Beautiful Blood non the less.........


Awesome thanks a ton. What are the main differences between the species?

Also, would the common name be a Borneo Short-tailed python?


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Dec 26, 2009)

Blood pythons are often called "Borneo blood pythons" or "Borneo short-tailed pythons" so you aren't dealing with two very different 'species'. Borneo short-tails(Python Breitensteini) are a subspecies of blood python found only in Borneo, and Sumatra short-tails(Python Brongersmai) are also called "black blood pythons", another subspecies who are only found in Sumatra and have much darker markings than the other two subspecies. Overall, their disposition, husbandry, and care is extremely similar so you're not looking at a huge variety of options.

For all subspecies, males average at 3-5 feet and females average 4-6 feet. Adults require nothing smaller than a four foot long vivarium; 6-12 square feet is the average amount of floor space. They need large amounts of room to thrive as they are heavy snakes. Juveniles can be kept in 18-50 litre rubber tubs or 20-40 gallon tanks. 88 degrees F should be the optimum temperature while the ambient air should not dip below 75 degrees F, which can be achieved with under tank heating pads or ceramic heat emitters.


Hope this helps!!!!!!!!


----------



## Only Exotics (Dec 26, 2009)

The " Caramel " part was B.S. just to squeeze out an extra few bucks from customers. I have a coco puff morph here that I can sell you for a good price


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 27, 2009)

Oasis Inverts said:


> Blood pythons are often called "Borneo blood pythons" or "Borneo short-tailed pythons" so you aren't dealing with two very different 'species'. Borneo short-tails(Python Breitensteini) are a subspecies of blood python found only in Borneo, and Sumatra short-tails(Python Brongersmai) are also called "black blood pythons", another subspecies who are only found in Sumatra and have much darker markings than the other two subspecies. Overall, their disposition, husbandry, and care is extremely similar so you're not looking at a huge variety of options.
> 
> For all subspecies, males average at 3-5 feet and females average 4-6 feet. Adults require nothing smaller than a four foot long vivarium; 6-12 square feet is the average amount of floor space. They need large amounts of room to thrive as they are heavy snakes. Juveniles can be kept in 18-50 litre rubber tubs or 20-40 gallon tanks. 88 degrees F should be the optimum temperature while the ambient air should not dip below 75 degrees F, which can be achieved with under tank heating pads or ceramic heat emitters.
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton, so I'll just refer it as a Borneo Short-tail for now haha. Thanks for the info. I use to have a pair of red bloods and they were awesome snakes. I'm glad to get another one back. Anyways I'm pretty familiar with their care, but your information still helps alot. Thanks again!



Only Exotics said:


> The " Caramel " part was B.S. just to squeeze out an extra few bucks from customers. I have a coco puff morph here that I can sell you for a good price


Haha Oh I know. It's not like I was at a loss though. I traded it for a cali kingsnake, which is still awesome, but I'm much more into pythons and not too much into colubrids.


----------



## jayefbe (Dec 29, 2009)

Oasis Inverts said:


> Blood pythons are often called "Borneo blood pythons" or "Borneo short-tailed pythons" so you aren't dealing with two very different 'species'. Borneo short-tails(Python Breitensteini) are a subspecies of blood python found only in Borneo, and Sumatra short-tails(Python Brongersmai) are also called "black blood pythons", another subspecies who are only found in Sumatra and have much darker markings than the other two subspecies. Overall, their disposition, husbandry, and care is extremely similar so you're not looking at a huge variety of options.


Actually you are dealing with different species.  All the short-tailed pythons used to be lumped into subspecies of Python curtus, but have since been broken up into three different species (Python breitensteini, Python brongersmai, and Python curtus).  

Your python looks like it needs to be kept in much more humid conditions.  Its skin looks very dry and I won't be surprised if it has the mother of terrible sheds soon.  This group of species needs higher humidity than most pythons, and could use something like a hide filled with moist sphagnum moss.


----------



## brinelara (Dec 30, 2009)

It's true that these short-tailed species should be kept in more humid conditions to avoid such skin effects.


----------



## P. Novak (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh don't worry guys, those are pictures right after I got her from the previous owner. She is in much better hands now.


----------



## Beardo (Dec 30, 2009)

Thats definitely a Blood Python, not a Borneo. They are, like jayefbe said, different species.


----------

